

Some details on New Horizons' 2015 Pluto approach - jdnier
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/new-horizons-pluto-preanniversary/

======
jdnier
"Starting in January 2015, New Horizons will be passing what Stern calls the
BTH (better than Hubble) line."

